# 1/29 GE 44 & 70Tonner



## Whiteoak13 (Jun 13, 2018)

The summer issue of Classic Trains arrived today - its stuffed through with photos of short lines, just the sort or RR I like.

Has there ever been a RTR or kit in 1/29 of the GE 44 and or 70tonners?

Thanks


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

USA Trains made a 44 tonner locomotive
http://www.usatrains.com/pdf/44tonmanual.pdf
http://www.usatrains.com/r22158.html
Out of production, now and then available used

Regards

Jerry


----------



## KD Rail (Feb 27, 2011)

Do you know if spare axles are still obtainable?


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Give USAT a call, ya never know

Jerry


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Best to call and ask.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

try this link for parts 

http://www.usatrains.com/r22150parts.html


----------

